# Soap making ingredients suppliers in India



## Pooja H. (Nov 29, 2020)

Hi everyone
I wanted to make a thread where people from India can recommend and share their reviews on soap making ingredients suppliers. I'm a beginner and it was somewhat taxing to search the internet for soap making ingredients for a long time, only to play a gamble while ordering things (I guess it is all the time you order online but we don't have many awesome sellers like in the US). Since I'm new at this, I didn't want to spend a tonne of money and to get faulty ingredients or get scammed becomes a huge deal breaker for anyone new.
Thankfully things didn't go really bad when I ordered but there was always this possibility bcz a lot of the sites have fake reviews or prices vary steeply which was questionable.

(Mods, hopefully this tread is okay to post?)

So I thought I could share the sites or seller's I've bought stuff from and how the experience was so someone who's hunting for ingredients like I was, might benefit.
1. aromakrafts.com 
They have a wide variety of uncommon fragrance oil blends, mica and oxides too. There's Free Shipping over ₹500 but prices are exclusive of 18% GST and they delivered quite fast.
Their Cherry Magnolia FO is my favourite so far. (I've only tested it in melt and pour so I don't know how it will behave in CP, none of their FOs mention any detail about acceleration n such for CP so we have to test it ourselves). I've also bought some of their micas and m&p liquid colours (these bleed but haven't faded in sunlight).

2. jindeal.com
They have M&P Soap bases for a cheaper price and also have a sample pack to try out. Although they don't have a wide variety of carrier oils and Butters, it's not exponentially priced for someone who don't want to buy in bulk or more than 1kg/L. Their shipping is cheaper compared to the other sites so I would recommend buying Clays from them since the weight adds up.
What I don't recommend are their FOs, it's a hit or miss and they smell kinda cheap (guess you get what you pay for but it's not bad for a beginner, like their Red Apple FO and Haldi Chandan FO is alright). I had a bad experience with their coffee FO, it smelled like burnt plastic, so I contacted them n they kindly refunded the money but their replies were so dodgy and unhelpful  and also their m&p liquid colours bleed and fade terribly in sunlight.

3. theartconnect.in
Has a wide variety of ingredients from m&p stuff, cornflower petals to cosmetic chemicals like preservatives and sodium lactate etc. They also provide some details about the ingredients. If you're beginner this is a good site but I don't recommend them if you're buying oils and Butters n such in bulk as their shipping plus rates are kinda high but you can compare for yourself , their products were all good tho. Oh one more thing, their FOs come in a wide mouth bottles, even the 25ml ones.

4. vijayimpex.co.in
Has a variety of ingredients and also some native to south India herbs and such. Their customer service was good but they took a long time to process my order, I don't know if it was due to covid but compared to other sites that I had ordered during the same time they took almost 10 days to process. Their products didn't disappoint me but their shipping was kinda expensive considering it also took a long time for their shipment to reach me as well. 

5. arifeonline.com 
I would say this place has the widest variety of tools and equipment for baking I've ever seen, albeit it's for baking but a lot of things you can use for Soap making like spatulas, scrappers, impression mats, small chocolate moulds, equipments etc and its quite cheap compared to let's say Amazon or something. AND they also have a large number of silicon Soap moulds too. They deliver quite fast, and none of the moulds I've bought have disappointed me and are made of good quality. (A rectangular swirls/waves mold I bought was actually made for an American company twowhitehares and is of pretty thick quality). I believe they also have physical stores in some cities (there's one in Panjim,Goa and Crawford market, Mumbai)

6. Vedaoils
I have not bought anything from them as of yet but from what other Soap makers have told me on a different thread here, said that they are pretty good especially if you're buying carrier oils, FOs in bulk since they have free shipping above ₹1000 and their prices are low.

The following are places I've not bought from but have seen others recommend
• limeart.in
• candlemould.com (this one has funky silicone moulds and micas for soaps but their reviews seem fake as in all are by the same few people and posted on the same date )
• suffuse.co.in (I believe the owner of this company also sells her CP soaps and other products but there's also mica and such)
• Arihant Art House (you have to contact them thru Facebook or WhatsApp to get their catalogue)
• Matin Impex (you have to contact them either thru Facebook, IndiaMart or WhatsApp to get their catalogue. They also seem to custom make Soap stamps)
• Baker's Alley (their Instagram handle is @soap_moulds, contact them on WhatsApp to get their catalogue)
• Amazon and Flipkart (do compare the prices first and check the reviews if they have any before placing an order bcz prices are super hiked up)

~
*I am in no way affiliated with the above mentioned companies/sites.
** If you are ordering from a Facebook seller (there are tonnes of them, more amount of sellers on the Soap makers India groups than people sharing their creations itself) PLEASE make sure you research about them first, ask others if they have bought from them or image search the pictures they send bcz most of them just copy someone else's and may scam you. Same goes for the recipes some share for a price.
 [PS. the "Facial Bombs" trend is a scam, it's just melt and pour soap with additives put into tiny chocolate moulds and named as "facial Bombs" aka face Soap or something that gives you a facial massage if you rub it on your face. (I'm not saying you shouldn't sell it, if you want to, go right ahead but from my knowledge the pH of melt n pour is too high for face skin and sensitive skin types may have a problem with massaging it on their face for too long. What I'm trying to say is, I've seen a lot of people Sell a PDF recipe of these facial Bombs- which is just...you know...melt and pour but you decide for yourself  ]

Hope this was somewhat helpful to someone out there, if you have any reviews or places to add please do so, I will really appreciate it a tonne!!


----------



## senaraj (Feb 11, 2021)

Thank you for the details. How about the Oxide colors selling at AromaKrafts? Are they for good for using in Cold process soaps?





						Aroma Krafts | Oxide Pigments
					

Premium Quality Oxide Pigments to Enhance and Beautify your Creations.  Oxides are powder colorants and are stable in cold process soaps. They give a solid & opaque appearance in the end products. Oxide Pigment Variants: Aquamarine, Black, Blue, Brown




					aromakrafts.com


----------



## Pooja H. (Feb 11, 2021)

Hi


senaraj said:


> Thank you for the details. How about the Oxide colors selling at AromaKrafts? Are they for good for using in Cold process soaps?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi
 I'm glad I could be of help with my experience 
I haven't yet bought their oxides but plan to in the near future (I recently got into cold process soaps, before I used to do M&P and for that I used their liquid colourants. Which are really good for the price, they don't fade unlike the other ones I've tried but they do bleed like most liquid soap colourants.)
I have my exams rn so I've taken a break from soaping, but when I do get their oxides or other colourants I will update it here.
(Honestly, I'm not sponsored by them or anything to say this, but their products are really good and their customer care is really helpful too. You can WhatsApp them and they give detailed answers.)


----------



## senaraj (Feb 12, 2021)

OK. Thanks for the quick reply. I will try the Oxides from them for Cold process soaps


----------



## varshamanick (Feb 13, 2021)

This is a really interest thread you have started. Thank you.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Feb 13, 2021)

@Pooja H. Thank you for posting this. I was in a desperate need for wooden moulds and found it from jindeal.com . I already uses aromakrafts and arifeonline for FO and moulds.


----------



## Pooja H. (Feb 13, 2021)

senaraj said:


> OK. Thanks for the quick reply. I will try the Oxides from them for Cold process soaps


Do post your review when you use them 



varshamanick said:


> This is a really interest thread you have started. Thank you.


You're welcome 



bluebirdwing said:


> @Pooja H. Thank you for posting this. I was in a desperate need for wooden moulds and found it from jindeal.com . I already uses aromakrafts and arifeonline for FO and moulds.


I'm happy to be of help


----------



## varshamanick (Feb 13, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> @Pooja H. Thank you for posting this. I was in a desperate need for wooden moulds and found it from jindeal.com . I already uses aromakrafts and arifeonline for FO and moulds.


Try Matin Impex for moulds 
+919484586714


----------



## ghoshsmita (Feb 13, 2021)

Pooja H. said:


> Hi everyone
> I wanted to make a thread where people from India can recommend and share their reviews on soap making ingredients suppliers. I'm a beginner and it was somewhat taxing to search the internet for soap making ingredients for a long time, only to play a gamble while ordering things (I guess it is all the time you order online but we don't have many awesome sellers like in the US). Since I'm new at this, I didn't want to spend a tonne of money and to get faulty ingredients or get scammed becomes a huge deal breaker for anyone new.
> Thankfully things didn't go really bad when I ordered but there was always this possibility bcz a lot of the sites have fake reviews or prices vary steeply which was questionable.
> 
> ...


Thank you Pooja! That was a pretty detailed and helpful list. I am looking at the mold suggestions.
I have found Pioneer Chemical Company very useful for soap making supplies. As if now very happy with the quality as well as the prices.
Also Aethon International has Shea butter etc at good prices. Plus they have lots of fragrance oils & olive oil etc that I have just bought, but yet to try. Will update then. Their Customer service is excellent. Mr Shrinivas Ram (one of the partners) goes out of the way to help you.
I have read about Deccan fragrances....they have the properties of their fragrances mentioned, just like Nature's Garden etc, but they are a bit expensive ... though I agree that the research, the time and effort also needs reimbursement.


----------



## senaraj (Feb 13, 2021)

For Essential oils, you can buy from Veda Oils too. They ship free above 1000  and also the quality is very good also.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Feb 13, 2021)

varshamanick said:


> Try Matin Impex for moulds
> +919484586714


I tried them before finding this website, didnt go well for me. They wanted me to pay outside of Indiamart and price at Indiamart and the price they said were entirely different, and wanted me to pay sellers fee if I insist to pay through Indiamart itself.



senaraj said:


> For Essential oils, you can buy from Veda Oils too. They ship free above 1000  and also the quality is very good also.


Did you try their FO too?


----------



## senaraj (Feb 14, 2021)

I tried their Tea tree oil, Sweet almond oil, Avocado oil and Vitamin E oil. They were good. Their shipping is very fast and also have good customer service. You can try their FO


----------



## ghoshsmita (Feb 14, 2021)

ghoshsmita said:


> Thank you Pooja! That was a pretty detailed and helpful list. I am looking at the mold suggestions.
> I have found Pioneer Chemical Company very useful for soap making supplies. As if now very happy with the quality as well as the prices.
> Also Aethon International has Shea butter etc at good prices. Plus they have lots of fragrance oils & olive oil etc that I have just bought, but yet to try. Will update then. Their Customer service is excellent. Mr Shrinivas Ram (one of the partners) goes out of the way to help you.
> I have read about Deccan fragrances....they have the properties of their fragrances mentioned, just like Asture's Garden etc, but they are a bit expensive ... though I agree that the research, the time and effort also needs reimbursement.


*Nature's Garden


----------



## varshamanick (Feb 14, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> I tried them before finding this website, didnt go well for me. They wanted me to pay outside of Indiamart and price at Indiamart and the price they said were entirely different, and wanted me to pay sellers fee if I insist to pay through Indiamart itself.
> 
> 
> Did you try their FO too?


I found Matin Impex from a friend.  I liked the quality of their moulds.

I got two FOs from Veda oils and they were good, smells good. I buy EOs from them regularly.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Feb 14, 2021)

senaraj said:


> I tried their Tea tree oil, Sweet almond oil, Avocado oil and Vitamin E oil. They were good. Their shipping is very fast and also have good customer service. You can try their FO


I meant Fragrance oil, not essential oils. Did you used their Fragrance oil and were they good?



varshamanick said:


> I found Matin Impex from a friend.  I liked the quality of their moulds.


Oh ok. Glad it worked for you. 



varshamanick said:


> I got two FOs from Veda oils and they were good, smells good. I buy EOs from them regularly.


Ok, cool.  Some companies FO will smell like chemical or medicine, so, I was worried about vedaoil's quality. Will try some FO from vedaoil.



ghoshsmita said:


> Also Aethon International has Shea butter etc at good prices. Plus they have lots of fragrance oils & olive oil etc that I have just bought, but yet to try. Will update then. Their Customer service is excellent. Mr Shrinivas Ram (one of the partners) goes out of the way to help you.



I checked their website - aethoncart. I saw there is 2 grade of essential oils -therapeutic and cosmetic grade. What is the difference between them?


----------



## senaraj (Feb 14, 2021)

Even I have the doubt when I checked their website. Some experienced Soapers from the forum can throw us some light.


			https://aethoncart.com/product/avocado-oil-2/
		






						Avocado Oil – Aethon International
					






					aethoncart.com
				



Is there any difference between the two Avocado oils


----------



## ghoshsmita (Feb 14, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> I checked their website - aethoncart. I saw there is 2 grade of essential oils -therapeutic and cosmetic grade. What is the difference between them?


Therapeutic essential oil is pure essential oil used for treatment etc and cosmetic wouldn't be as pure...used more for the smell(a Google search showed me).. I order from the PDF they send me and it's not got that written. I don't believe there should be 2 different varieties of essential oil...the whole point in using essential oils is that it should be pure. Else we have FOs for smell. You could ask Mr Ram for the details. I usually order via WhatsApp +91 97917 63025


----------



## sang90 (Feb 14, 2021)

loving this thread

does anyone have an idea what kind of license do we need to sell cold processed soaps online or retail


----------



## senaraj (Feb 14, 2021)

This is the toughest question to answer. From what I have come across, getting a license for making homemade soaps is the same as getting a license for synthetic detergent bars made by the companies. So we have to get some experience soapers selling hand made soaps from India to guide us. I will wait if someone come across this thread and guide us.


----------



## LAB_TGG (Feb 14, 2021)

senaraj said:


> This is the toughest question to answer. From what I have come across, getting a license for making homemade soaps is the same as getting a license for synthetic detergent bars made by the companies. So we have to get some experience soapers selling hand made soaps from India to guide us. I will wait if someone come across this thread and guide us.



Hi, 

Unlike the US and few other countries making Handmade Soap in the house for commercial sales is not allowed in India. One has to apply for a Drug and cosmetic license or Ayush license. Detergent soap comes is different activity* (*all manufacturing/commercial activities are defined as per law) then handmade soaps. Detergent soaps, even the commercial soaps shall come under "Soap manufacturing using boiler** and handmade soaps will come under "handmade soaps manufacturing without boiler" 

**for having a boiler in your unit you have to take additional permission for the boiler. 

also, handmade soaps manufacturing comes in white category - means no Pollution permission is required (though NOC is required)


----------



## senaraj (Feb 14, 2021)

Thank you for the reply. So Ayush comes directly under the central government of India. Is it possible to easily get an license for selling handmade soaps and could you get me the requirements? I came to know that studying Chemistry and also a Pharmacy graduation is a must for applying for the license.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Feb 14, 2021)

sang90 said:


> loving this thread
> 
> does anyone have an idea what kind of license do we need to sell cold processed soaps online or retail


I guess soap comes under cosmetics, so, you have to get licence from FDA. Also, you may need a dedicated space for soap making since people will come for inspection.

Anyone know where we can get color stabilizer in India? I used a vanilla FO in a soap and the soap turned brown after few weeks.


----------



## LAB_TGG (Feb 16, 2021)

senaraj said:


> Thank you for the reply. So Ayush comes directly under the central government of India. Is it possible to easily get an license for selling handmade soaps and could you get me the requirements? I came to know that studying Chemistry and also a Pharmacy graduation is a must for applying for the license.


Sorry for the late reply.

Yes, it's a central subject, but state governments (FDA Deptt. - Food & Drugs Administration) issue licenses. Last year Drug and cosmetic Act 1940 got replaced by a new Act. you can google "Drug and Cosmetic Act 2020 + .pdf) download the pdf and go through relevant pages only. it gives all details for example:

-Which manufacturing activity shall require how much space (for example let's say soap manufacturing require a minimum production area of 200Sq Mtr)
-In addition to that you would need a separate storage area for raw material, packaging and final goods (all dimensions are provided)
-how raw material should be kept in the raw material storage room (dry herbs, wet/oils, mineral waste, holding area* - for raw material which is still under testing to be included in raw material stock etc.)
-All documentation and SOPs standards operating procedure etc.

Believe me, reading that document would be a great place to start and be 100% sure. and any doubts you can always ask us here.

Regarding staff - It depends upon what you are making. for soap making 10th Pass with chemistry as a subject shall do. for example, drug manufacturing will require registered(in that state) Pharma/chemist graduates. you would need one manufacturing head and one testing head (if you doing testing inhouse on raw material and finished goods) + helpers

hope that helps.


----------



## sang90 (Feb 17, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> Anyone know where we can get color stabilizer in India? I used a vanilla FO in a soap and the soap turned brown after few weeks.


Hi,
Happened to me as well.Vanilla extract or Vanilla does that,yes.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Feb 17, 2021)

sang90 said:


> Hi,
> Happened to me as well.Vanilla extract or Vanilla does that,yes.


Yes, and just learned that lots of FO uses vanillin in it and here people dont mention ingredients on the FO bottle. BTW, I found a method to make own color stabilizer. Mix 25g of SODIUM THIOSULPHATE in 75g water and store the solution in a glass bottle until needed.


----------



## AliOop (Feb 17, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> BTW, I found a method to make own color stabilizer. Mix 25g of SODIUM THIOSULPHATE in 75g water and store the solution in a glass bottle until needed.


We actually have two long threads about making your own color stabilizer. Here is the summary thread that explains the best way to make that solution.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Feb 18, 2021)

Oh, I didnt see that. I will check it out. Thanks. There is no color stabilizer available in our country, only thing we can do is make our own.


----------



## Kasuda (Mar 12, 2021)

senaraj said:


> I tried their Tea tree oil, Sweet almond oil, Avocado oil and Vitamin E oil. They were good. Their shipping is very fast and also have good customer service. You can try their FO


Was the Tea tree oil good and had the authentic fregrance?
I'm new to soap making and want to buy from vedaoils but they donot sell in small quantity so I need to double check . Secondly any suggestions regarding cheaper oils to use as OLIVE OIL is very expensive in india


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 12, 2021)

Kasuda said:


> any suggestions regarding cheaper oils to use as OLIVE OIL is very expensive in india



Olive Pomace oil is the one mostly used in soaping, its cheaper than Extra Virgin Olive oil. If you buy 5 ltr bottle, you can get it much cheaper.


			https://www.amazon.in/Disano-Olive-Pomace-Oil-ltr/dp/B010GGD4UK/
		

And there is a coupon today, with it, it will come around Rs 260 per liter.



Kasuda said:


> I'm new to soap making and want to buy from vedaoils but they donot sell in small quantity so I need to double check .


You can buy Essential oils from aethoncart.com, they sell in smaller quanitities. And for fragrance oils, aromakrafts.com, they sell sample bottles, so, you can buy samples and test which works for you.


----------



## senaraj (Mar 12, 2021)

Kasuda said:


> Was the Tea tree oil good and had the authentic fregrance?
> I'm new to soap making and want to buy from vedaoils but they donot sell in small quantity so I need to double check . Secondly any suggestions regarding cheaper oils to use as OLIVE OIL is very expensive in india


They sell in 100 ml bottles also.  Tea Tree oil is of good quality.


----------



## Soapy_suds (Mar 12, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> Olive Pomace oil is the one mostly used in soaping, its cheaper than Extra Virgin Olive oil. If you buy 5 ltr bottle, you can get it much cheaper.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.in/Disano-Olive-Pomace-Oil-ltr/dp/B010GGD4UK/
> ...



Hello, I used this oil in cp soap recently and i suspect it is adulterated. It traced very quickly, before i could add any thing. I was hoping someone would have information about a reliable olive oil source.


----------



## earlene (Mar 12, 2021)

Pomace olive oil does trace quickly.  I would not expect your pomace OO to be adulterated.


Soapy_suds said:


> Hello, I used this oil in cp soap recently and i suspect it is adulterated. It traced very quickly, before i could add any thing. I was hoping someone would have information about a reliable olive oil source.


----------



## Soapy_suds (Mar 12, 2021)

earlene said:


> Pomace olive oil does trace quickly.  I would not expect your pomace OO to be adulterated.


Faster than coconut oil?


----------



## Kasuda (Mar 13, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> Olive Pomace oil is the one mostly used in soaping, its cheaper than Extra Virgin Olive oil. If you buy 5 ltr bottle, you can get it much cheaper.
> 
> 
> https://www.amazon.in/Disano-Olive-Pomace-Oil-ltr/dp/B010GGD4UK/
> ...


Thank you for the suggestion .I have used Pomace in place of Olive oil but it is very fast tracing and leaves no working time .


----------



## senaraj (Mar 13, 2021)

I tried Olive oil {cosmetic } from aethoncart. Not bad and I made a small batch of soap with this. This is good. Pricing is also good. Works just at Rs.305 per litre






						Olive Oil (Cosmetic) – Aethon International
					






					aethoncart.com


----------



## Kasuda (Mar 13, 2021)

senaraj said:


> I tried Olive oil {cosmetic } from aethoncart. Not bad and I made a small batch of soap with this. This is good. Pricing is also good. Works just at Rs.305 per litre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Senaraj for the link. You said u tried the olive oil from aethoncart and also made a small batch, can I know how the oil behaved, did it trace fast ? 
I want to use for swirling and in my recipe all the oils are slow moving but the Pomace I used was the culprit.


----------



## senaraj (Mar 13, 2021)

Kasuda said:


> Thank you Senaraj for the link. You said u tried the olive oil from aethoncart and also made a small batch, can I know how the oil behaved, did it trace fast ?
> I want to use for swirling and in my recipe all the oils are slow moving but the Pomace I used was the culprit.


I did not try any designs or Swirls. But I used at just 10 percent of the total fat with the combination of other oils. You can try this Olive oil as this is cost effective and also not a Pomace stuff.


----------



## Kasuda (Mar 13, 2021)

senaraj said:


> I did not try any designs or Swirls. But I used at just 10 percent of the total fat with the combination of other oils. You can try this Olive oil as this is cost effective and also not a Pomace stuff.


Thank you


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 13, 2021)

I used the same pomace for 2 batches, one batch took a long time to reach the trace, another one accelerated instantly, may be the combination of other oils, FO or the stearic acid I used.


----------



## Kasuda (Mar 13, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> I used the same pomace for 2 batches, one batch took a long time to reach the trace, another one accelerated instantly, may be the combination of other oils, FO or the stearic acid I used.


Iv read at many places on the internet that Pomace is a fast moving oil and experienced it with 2 batches . It just becomes a blob on adding lye..  ...I'm surprised how ur batch with Pomace took time to trace ...
If u don't mind sharing can u please share which were the other oils u used in combination with Pomace?


----------



## earlene (Mar 13, 2021)

Soapy_suds said:


> Faster than coconut oil?


I have made more Castile soap than 100% Coconut oil soap, so I am not one to be able to say for sure how they compare to speed of trace.  Also the temperatures are different for both.  But I can make Castile with 50% pomace OO and 50% plain OO, never use a SB, only hand mix and have it trace and poured into the mold in a matter of less than 10 minutes.  I have to work fast if I want to do any kind of swirl with this combination.   

I won't be doing a test on it, but if I were to do so, I'd set it up so I'd be using the same temperature and 100% of each oil (not my 50/50 mix of pomace/regular OO) and then do a time comparison that way. My guess is it would be close, but as I said, I probably won't be doing this. I don't have much use for 100% CO soap.


----------



## Soapy_suds (Mar 22, 2021)

LAB_TGG said:


> Hi,
> 
> Unlike the US and few other countries making Handmade Soap in the house for commercial sales is not allowed in India. One has to apply for a Drug and cosmetic license or Ayush license. Detergent soap comes is different activity* (*all manufacturing/commercial activities are defined as per law) then handmade soaps. Detergent soaps, even the commercial soaps shall come under "Soap manufacturing using boiler** and handmade soaps will come under "handmade soaps manufacturing without boiler"
> 
> ...



I asked a lawyer and he said that it would come under cottage industries category and the license is very easy to obtain. Has anyone explored this option?


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 22, 2021)

Soapy_suds said:


> I asked a lawyer and he said that it would come under cottage industries category and the license is very easy to obtain. Has anyone explored this option?


Each state have their own rules, some states asks for space in industrial area. I felt it too complicated & expensive(renting a shop in industrial area just for licence). If you are trying please let us know how did it went. Good luck.


----------



## ghoshsmita (Mar 22, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> I guess soap comes under cosmetics, so, you have to get licence from FDA. Also, you may need a dedicated space for soap making since people will come for inspection.
> 
> Anyone know where we can get color stabilizer in India? I used a vanilla FO in a soap and the soap turned brown after few weeks.


Please search for vanilla stabilizer in this forum. There is a DIY using metabisulphate and Theosulphate. Found it! : 






						Homemade Vanilla Stabilizer?
					

Found this link to make one's own vanilla stabilizer at a fraction of the cost of pre-made.   Have any of you tried making a homemade vanilla stabilizer, using this method or another one? If so, how did it work for you?    I apologize in advance if this has been previously addressed, but...




					www.soapmakingforum.com


----------



## AliOop (Mar 22, 2021)

ghoshsmita said:


> Please search for vanilla stabilizer in this forum. There is a DIY using metabisulphate and Theosulphate. Found it! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here is the later thread that has the summary, so it is easier to read: Homemade VCS Summary


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 23, 2021)

ghoshsmita said:


> Please search for vanilla stabilizer in this forum. There is a DIY using metabisulphate and Theosulphate. Found it! :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, found it few weeks ago.



AliOop said:


> Here is the later thread that has the summary, so it is easier to read: Homemade VCS Summary


You already shared it weeks ago   and I made & tried the VCS in soap already


----------



## ghoshsmita (Mar 23, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> Thank you, found it few weeks ago.
> 
> 
> You already shared it weeks ago   and I made & tried the VCS in soap already


How did it go? I kept getting alerts for this post, so posted without checking the whole thing .Sorry


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 23, 2021)

ghoshsmita said:


> How did it go? I kept getting alerts for this post, so posted without checking the whole thing .Sorry


Hey no problem, happens to everyone.

It worked fine. I made for both m&p and cp. Tried the M&P one in honey swirl soap, so far no color change. So, I guess its a success.



Kasuda said:


> Iv read at many places on the internet that Pomace is a fast moving oil and experienced it with 2 batches . It just becomes a blob on adding lye..  ...I'm surprised how ur batch with Pomace took time to trace ...
> If u don't mind sharing can u please share which were the other oils u used in combination with Pomace?


Sorry for the delay in replying, somehow I missed it. In the slow moving batch I used 70% Pomace, 25 % Cocoa butter & 5% Castor oil.


----------



## Kasuda (Mar 23, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> Sorry for the delay in replying, somehow I missed it. In the slow moving batch I used 70% Pomace, 25 % Cocoa butter & 5% Castor oil.


.Than you bluebirdwing.Will make a small batch with same recipe and get back to you .I am under the impression that my previous two batches did not work out as per plan due to the Pomace oil..
Can I please know the lye water ratio you worked with ?


----------



## bluebirdwing (Mar 24, 2021)

I used the lye calculator to get the amount of water & lye.


----------



## Kasuda (Apr 4, 2021)

bluebirdwing said:


> I used the lye calculator to get the amount of water & lye.


Thank you.


----------



## bluebirdwing (Apr 27, 2021)

Tested Aromakrafts's FO's in CP and all lead to acceleration and ricing. I guess their FO s are M&P only products, in which they work fine.


----------



## sri496 (Jul 26, 2021)

Hi, I'm looking for supplies for Palm Oil and Palm Kernel Oil . I'm not able to find any. For Palm Oil I'm able to find only Palm Olein oil but not palm oil. For Palm Kernel Oil, I found very few in Indiamart , but their MOQ is high. Can you pls let me know if there any suppliers for these oils that are genuine and can provide in small quantities?


----------



## ghoshsmita (Jul 26, 2021)

sri496 said:


> Hi, I'm looking for supplies for Palm Oil and Palm Kernel Oil . I'm not able to find any. For Palm Oil I'm able to find only Palm Olein oil but not palm oil. For Palm Kernel Oil, I found very few in Indiamart , but their MOQ is high. Can you pls let me know if there any suppliers for these oils that are genuine and can provide in small quantities?


Hi! I have bought Palm oil from Surajbala exports (I found it to be good quality Palm oil) from Surajbala exports. Mr Vinesh Batla 9811151696. You can whatsapp him your requirements and he will tell you the price etc. Problem is, he doesn't send a proper catalogue. He will send you a list of items available and will give the current price of the items you want.


----------



## Sony Sasankan (Jul 26, 2021)

I have purchased almost all the FO and EO from Vedaoils. They are all pretty good. There were some rare disappointments... did not like both the Vanilla EO and FO. It did not smell like real vanilla. The aloe vera oil im not really sure about because I was expecting a career oil of sorts. But what I got was a clear water soluble liquid that smelled like aloe vera. I checked with customer care and they told me Aloe Vera oil is the same... and I have not seen it anywhere else to compare with. But overall i think they give you the most bang for the buck if you want to buy 100ml bottles. 

My only real gripe with Vedaoils is they do not write the ingredients used in any of their shampoo bases. Contacting customer care is useless... they will not give you the ingredients. This is a problem if you wish to resell or want to make sure a certain ingredient is not used, etc. That seems pretty fishy, so would avoid that from Vedaoils.


----------



## sri496 (Jul 28, 2021)

ghoshsmita said:


> Hi! I have bought Palm oil from Surajbala exports (I found it to be good quality Palm oil) from Surajbala exports. Mr Vinesh Batla 9811151696. You can whatsapp him your requirements and he will tell you the price etc. Problem is, he doesn't send a proper catalogue. He will send you a list of items available and will give the current price of the items you want.


Hi, Thanks a lot for your suggestion. I will contact him and will check out with him.



bluebirdwing said:


> Each state have their own rules, some states asks for space in industrial area. I felt it too complicated & expensive(renting a shop in industrial area just for licence). If you are trying please let us know how did it went. Good luck.



I checked for Telengana state MSME on this. As per them, adding it in Udyod Aadhar is enough . Also they are giving GMP certificates for manufacturing units, but they said it is optional. They didn't mention about PCB permission.


----------



## girlwhoseeks (Aug 25, 2021)

senaraj said:


> I tried Olive oil {cosmetic } from aethoncart. Not bad and I made a small batch of soap with this. This is good. Pricing is also good. Works just at Rs.305 per litre
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’m going to purchase this. I hope the quality is good because the pricing seems reasonable

Thank you for this thread. Very helpful.


----------



## meena.shah (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi 
You can order your FO and EO on bizpression they too have cocoa butter, Shea butter, kokum butter.


----------



## Jennfromoz (Dec 3, 2021)

Hi there, does anyone know of companies in India that can export their ingredients overseas for a reasonable cost? Vedaoila have excellent products but what they quote to ship them to Australia is way too much and makes it completely unviable.  
I wanted to purchase 10kg of products, $250AUD worth, but the shipping they quoted me was almost as much. Completely unviable.  I know it can be shipped for less than that.
I would really appreciate advice.  Thanks.


----------



## sri496 (Jan 20, 2022)

Hi, I want to try amino acid soap. I'm looking for cocyl glutamic acid. I'm unable to find it here in India? Did any one try it out in India and any idea on from where we can procure it in India? Thanks for your help.


----------

